# Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD



## DwarF (27. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze gerade an CATIA V5 (3D-CAD) und da kam mir der Gedanke anhand von Flächenmodellierung eine eigene Gummifischform zu erstellen |supergri. Also damit wäre es ein erster Prototyp. Da ein Bekannter einen 3D-Drucker besitzt könnte ich mir dann den Gummifisch drucken lassen, um eine Form herzustellen. 

Ich habe mir jetzt einige Gummifischmodelle angeschaut und wollte einen ähnlichen wie den Jackson "The Shad" modellieren. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Hier im Board gibt es sicherlich einige, die den Köder besitzen. Könnte mir vielleicht jemand einige Bilder in diversen Ansichten hochladen und eventuell grobe Abmessungen nennen, um die Verhältnisse bei den Dickenübergängen in etwa ermitteln zu können? Gerade der Durchmesser der Schwanzwurzel sowie der Durchmesser des Paddeltails wären von Interesse. 
Die Länge spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich beabsichtige bei meinem Modell eine Gufi-Länge von etwa 14cm zu erreichen.

Grüße

DwarF


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Meinst du nicht, dass es eventuell am einfachsten ist dir so einen Shad zu kaufen um ihn dann zu kopieren, oder gibt es diesen nicht mehr zu kaufen?
Warum also der Umweg über umständliche Messungen und Photos von Boardies?

Jürgen

P.S.:wäre schön wenn du hier zeigst was dabei raus kommt!


----------



## DwarF (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
Ich dachte nur, dass es so schneller gehen könnte. So würde ich, wenn ich die Bilder heute hätte, bereits morgen ein fertiges Modell vorliegen haben. 
Ich sollte vielleicht auch anmerken, dass es keine 1 zu 1 Kopie werden soll. Für mich ist letztlich nur der Aufbau von Schwanzwurzel und dem Paddel interessant. 

Grüße

DwarF


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Egal wie, ich finde es schon spannend, wenn jemand mit solchen Werkzeugen wie CAD umgehen kann, selbst bin ich zu blöd für sowas.

Jürgen


----------



## DwarF (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Das wären meine ersten Versuche einen eigenen Köder herzustellen. 
Ich dachte nur, dass es passend wäre zur heutigen Zeit in der gerade Gummiköder 1000-fach kopiert werden und unter anderem Namen mit viel TAM-TAM auf den Markt drängen (siehe bsp. LK). 

Somit hätte man was Eigenes auf das man zurückgreifen könnte, vorausgesetzt ich bekomme einen gescheiten Lauf hin. Dabei sollt der Gufi überwiegend für Stillwasserhechte genutzt werden. Somit ist es für mich wichtig einen Gufi mit starker flankender Aktion zu realisieren.


----------



## DwarF (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

So hab mal frei nach Schnauze ein Modell erzeugt.
Das Schöne dabei ist, dass ich die Form schnell und unkompliziert verändern kann. Der Schwanz braucht allerdings noch ein klein wenig Feinschliff. Im Großen und Ganzen ist aber das Erstellen eines derartigen Modells ein Kinderspiel. Weiss nicht wieso ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin.


----------



## Seele (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Den Schwanz eines Gufis sauber zu modellieren ist nicht mal so einfach. Aber das Modell dann zu drucken und abzugießen ist kein Problem. Hab ich auch schon öfter gemacht. 
Kleiner Tipp, zwei halbe Gufis durcken und zusammen kleben, danach schleifen und mit Lack versiegeln. sonst siehst du später sehr stark die Druckstruktur und glänzen wird der Gufi sonst auch nicht, außer du versiegelst die Gussform.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Hallo,

 welche Größe vom Jackson the Shad willst du den vermessen bekommen. Kann zur Zeit nur mit dem 15cm dienen. Könnte Dir wen du möchtest heute Abend während dem Fußballspiel die von Dir gewünschten Messungen durchführen....
 Näheres gerne per PM

 Gruß


----------



## meisteruli (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Hallo 

An deiner stelle würde ich die form fräsen. Da ist die Oberfläche besser denke ich


----------



## DwarF (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Danke für die weiteren Tipps.

Denke ich verzichte zunächst auf die Maße des "The Shad". Das im Anhang zu sehende Modell wird der erste Prototyp.


Grüße

Paul


----------



## DwarF (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

...


----------



## fischbär (27. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Schöne Sache! Ich kann hier alle nur Autodesk Fusion 360 ans Herz legen. Das ist ein super leistungsfähiges CAD/CAM/Simulation Package was es für den Hobbyisten für Umme im Netz gibt!
http://www.autodesk.de/products/fusion-360/try-buy

Wenn ich den Fisch modelliert hätte, hätte ich ein Foto als Hintergrund genommen und den dann entsprechend nachmodelliert. Hier mal ein Beispiel:

https://vimeo.com/130245058

Drucken von Formen ist so eine Sache. Die Polymere für 3D Drucker sind oft nicht sonderlich wärmebeständig und die Oberfläche ist die Hölle für den Formenbau. Sollte man abschleifen / sandstrahlen und mit Epoxy überlackieren.


----------



## Seele (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*



fischbär schrieb:


> Drucken von Formen ist so eine Sache. Die Polymere für 3D Drucker sind oft nicht sonderlich wärmebeständig und die Oberfläche ist die Hölle für den Formenbau. Sollte man abschleifen / sandstrahlen und mit Epoxy überlackieren.


 

Mit Taulman Bridge gehts, allerdings hat das einen sehr starken Verzug und man sollte es ziemlich langsam drucken. Desweiteren hast du immer die Layerriefen drin. Besser also das Positiv dann abzuforme und das geht ja mit Stewalin oder Keramin recht easy.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Egal wie, ich finde es schon spannend, wenn jemand mit solchen Werkzeugen wie CAD umgehen kann, selbst bin ich zu blöd für sowas.


So gehts mir auch - aber ich beobachte das mit Spannung...

Die hauen einem hier Wörter und Begriffe um die Ohren - nie gehört...

Werd halt doch alt..


----------



## Daniel SN (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Ihr bringt mich echt auf den Geschmack...
 Also bitte mehr davon.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Ich finde das Thema auch sehr spannend und werde es verfolgen.
Nicht zuletzt weil ich vor kurzem erst meinen ersten Prototypen + Konzept entworfen hab.


----------



## Seele (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Wer meint sich so günstige Gufis herstellen zu können liegt falsch. Da muss man schon einige 100 produzieren damit sich das lohnt. Außerdem sollte man Zugang zu den ganzen Maschinen und Programmen haben. Allein mein 3D Drucker kostet über 2000 Euro, dafür gibts einige Gummis. Desweiteren ist nicht gerade wenig Fachkenntniss notwendig. Allein das 3D drucken ist nicht mal so einfach aufs Knöpfchen drucken und los gehts. ganz zu schweigen vom CAD Programm. 
Wer sich das Equipment anschafft und damit ins 0 kommen will, der sollte monatlich mit mehreren Tausend Ködern rechnen, sonst lohnt es sich nicht. 

Aber Spaß macht die ganze Sache natürlich schon. 
Soviel mal zur finanziellen Seite


----------



## Willi Wobbler (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Wenn man das technische Know how und die Werkzeuge nicht hat geht es auch mit Handarbeit.
 Mit Knetmasse ein Prototyp gebastelt, den in ne Brotdose oder nen einfachen Rahmen rein und dann ne Gipsform gegossen. Bisschen mit Epoxy lackiert, fertig.

 Wer natürlich den Spaß am konstruieren haben will der sollte den aufwändigeren Weg gehen 
 Ich selbst arbeite jeden Tag mit Catia V5 #6

 Gute 3D Drucker kosten 5-stellige Beträge ... alles was drunter ist kann man vergessen ... zu grob, zu viel Nacharbeit...
 da kann ich das Ding direkt selbst schnitzen aus Holz oder nem Modellbaumaterial...

 Aber ich hoffe es folgen ein paar Bilder vom Prototyp.
 Wenn der 3D Drucker vom Ersteller dieses Threats was taugt
 schickt ich dir mal paar CAD Entwürfe von Wobbler - Eigenkonstruktionen zum drucken :m


----------



## Seele (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Man muss auch sagen, dass die Drucker welche mit FDM Verfahren arbeiten sicherlich nicht ideal sind, aber geeignet für sowas. Aber 5 stellige Beträge müssen nicht ausgegeben werden.

Wenn du ein gutes Modell hast, dann schicks mir mal rüber dann druck ichs mal aus und stell hier ein Bild rein was so möglich ist. Idealerweise dann gleich als STL File.


----------



## fischbär (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Von Taulmann bin ich völlig weg. Riesen Werbe-Trara und am Ende kaum besser als Rasenmäherschnur. Das Bridge habe ich bisher einmal verwenden müssen, um für die Arbeit lösungsmittelresistente Mikroskopkammern zu drucken. Sonst versuche ich ohne Nylon auszukommen (das Alloy 910 ist fast genauso schlecht wie Bridge).
Bridging geht gut damit, das stimmt.
Für Hochtemperaturanwendungen empfehle ich Colorfabb XT bzw. den Nachfolger Colorfabb NGEN. Die sind beide top, lassen sich drucken wie ABS oder PLA, wenig Verzug, hohe Erweichungstemperatur, niedrige Schmelztemperatur, hart. Lösungsmittelbeständig sind sie aber nicht. Bei Überhitzung im Druckvorgang kann XT aber brüchig werden.

3D Drucker müssen auch nicht teuer sein! Das beste Single-Extruder Modell im Moment dürfte der Ultimaker 2+ sein, gut, der schläg mit 2400 zu Buche. Aber wenn man mit kleinerem Bauraum auskommt, sind der Lulzbot Mini mit 1000 Euro und der Printrbot Simple Metal mit 500 Euro im Baukasten absolute Knallerdrucker.
Aber es stimmt: 3D-Drucken ist sehr zeitintensiv, sowohl was die Druckdauer angeht, als auch was die Einarbeitung angeht. Einfach mal was drucken ist nicht. Und man muss zwingend ein CAD Programm lernen. ZB Fusion 360. Aber das ist wirklich einfach.


----------



## fischbär (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Bevor ich es doch noch vergesse: richtig gute 3D-Drucke kann man sich bei 
http://www.shapeways.com/

bestellen. Wenn es keine großen Teile sind, kostet es nur ein paar Euro. Dauert aber oft ein, zwei Wochen. Jedenfalls für gelegentliche Drucke ohne Zeitdruck viel besser als sich einen eigenen Drucker zu kaufen. Für 2000 Euro kann man eine Menge bei Shapeways bestellen, und der eigene Drucker frisst auch Strom ohne Ende und teures Filament.


----------



## Seele (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Ich drucke das Bridge auch nicht gern, aber für Achskörper von Fliegenrollen ist es gut, da exterm schleißfest. Hab halt noch die Rolle die wird verduckt. Ansonsten ist mir einfaches PLA am Liebsten. Kostet wenig und ich einfach zu drucken. 
Das schöne am Ultimaker ist halt die Layerstärke von 0.02mm. Dauert dann dementsprechend aber die Drucke sind schon sehr sehr gut.


----------



## fischbär (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Aber hallo! Ein Kollege hat einen, das ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Ich habe eine TAZ 4 und einen Printrbot Simple Metal. Beide aber auf E3D Hotends umgebaut. Vor allem der Printrbot macht auch exzellente Drucke und verarbeitet auch flexibles Material ohne Probleme. Wir haben damit kleine Teile gedruckt, um 100 µm Elektroden für die Implantation ins Gehirn zu halten und das hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*



Seele schrieb:


> Wer meint sich so günstige Gufis herstellen zu können liegt falsch. Da muss man schon einige 100 produzieren damit sich das lohnt.


Richtig. Alles andere wäre naiv zu glauben.
Aber wir Angler sind oft ja mehr als nur der Mensch am Wasser und wir begeistern uns über das Hobby hinaus. Da will man dann auch gerne mal selbst was produzieren um damit zu fangen. Das macht die Leidenschaft noch besonderer


----------



## donak (28. April 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern Recht, der Selbstbau von Kunstködern hat definitv nichts davon, günstiger "produzieren" zu können, egal ob handwerklich oder mit Hilfe des Computers.


----------



## fischbär (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Also wirtschaftliche Gesichtspunkte sollte man beim Angeln öhm eh nicht so betonen ))


----------



## DwarF (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Hallo,

wollte mal ein Update zum jetzigen Stand geben.
Nach dem 3. Druckversuch ist es uns gelungen die Form in guter Qualität hinzubekommen.
Jetzt wird noch ein wenig nachbearbeitet sowie die Form erstellt. Dann kann auch schon der erste Abguss erfolgen.

Grüße


----------



## fischbär (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Zweifarbig? Interessant. Von der Form her aber nicht soooo speziell.


----------



## DwarF (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Das ist letztlich nur ein erster prototyp. 
Man kann es auch als Machbarkeitsstudie insbesondere beim 3D-Druck auffassen.
Und wenn der Lauf stimmt ist der Gufi für mich schon mal gelungen.

Grüße


----------



## fischbär (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Na klar, verstehe ich doch. Wie hast Du das mit den 2 Farben gemacht?


----------



## DwarF (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erzeugen eines Gummifischmodells angelehnt an "The Shad" mit Hilfe von 3D-CAD*

Das Filament wurde während des Drucks gewechselt.  Deshalb die 2 Farben.


----------

